# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.1.8 - LG G3, Samsung Galaxy Grand, Galaxy Note and more! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.8 is out!  *We have added support for LG G3, Samsung Galaxy Grand, Samsung Galaxy Note, Samsung Galaxy S III.*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.8 Release Notes:  *🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *LG D855* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-I9082* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-I9228* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung GT-N7000* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SCH-I535* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙  Added UFS support via ADB interface (Read necessary device partitions,  Read Full Flash, Read Custom Flash (with the required size)) * *🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## shfeeq

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------

